
Hertz files for U.S. bankruptcy protection as car rentals evaporate in pandemic - finphil
https://www.cbc.ca/news/business/hertz-bankruptcy-car-rental-1.5581850
======
ColinWright
Discussion:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=23279327](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=23279327)

